# L.A.Noire



## mikernaut (May 19, 2011)

Having alot of fun with this game and I'm finding it very engaging. While initially people might think its an GTA/ Mafia 2 clone I find it refreshingly "it's own game". It really makes you search for evidence, interrogate suspects and decide if they are telling the truth. 

It's a very polished experience so far and makes you use your brain more then most games. Surprisingly it's also a game that feels more mature and geared towards adults with the themes of the crimes and problem solving.

I was worried that it might be slow or boring but I find it's not I'm very interested in what is going on. Even when your driving to a crime scene location there will be "street crime" calls that you can choose to take on. These almost always end up in being mini shoot outs. So here is where you get to use your gun. 

The facial animation really ups the bar in games and enhances the experience. It's very cool to see the visual reactions of people when your asking them questions and see how they react.

If your still on the fence you might want to check out Kotaku's 14min gameplay rundown. It gives you a taste and explains the mechanics.

14 Minutes of L.A. Noire's Unexpected Thrills - Kotaku

Theres some very well thought out details. When your searching for evidence the controller will vibrate. Also you have a partner that you can have tell you driving directions. The foot and car chase scenes are great.
If you like Detective stories this game should be a no brainer purchase. 

This is seriously a game I would love to have video game naysayers play to show what a quality crafted experience a video game can be. It's like a interactive story/ choose your own adventure book.

This ranks up there with Portal 2 as a awesomely crafted game.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 19, 2011)

I've heard the same thing. I'd really like to give this game a shot.


----------



## mikernaut (May 19, 2011)

The only things I can really say negatively is that the sticky cover is alittle weird to get your character off the object, and the occasional "pop in" streaming of a object or texture. But you gotta remember how massive and graphic intensive the game is so it's forgivable.
I've had 1 lock up while driving but so far it's like I said a very polished experience. It's also crazy how "adult" some of the cases and language can be. For sure a game made for adults. Plus I think most kids wouldn't have the attention span or appreciation for what the game brings to the table.


----------



## Kryss (May 19, 2011)

i preordered it but haven't picked up a copy yet. this game looks awesome from everything i've read and heard. probably pick up a copy on saturday and spend few hours rocking out on it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 19, 2011)

It looks interesting, definitely. I'll just hope my stepbrother buys it


----------



## BrainArt (May 19, 2011)

I want this game so bad. I love games that actually make you think and be aware of what's going on.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 19, 2011)

First thing tomorrow I'm picking this up.


----------



## JamesM (May 19, 2011)

Just watched it played for a couple hours today and I can conclusively say it is incredible.


----------



## mikernaut (May 20, 2011)

I've got 11 hrs into it on cd 2 out of 3 and it says I'm 40% through the game. 10 out of 21 main missions completed so far not counting the street crimes which I think I'm at 15 out of 40. So addictive right now.

The crimes keep getting cooler with their twists and the interrogations are getting trickier to call people out on their lies/ tying the evidence to prove it.


----------



## mikernaut (May 20, 2011)

So I'm awake early , did some work on a painting for an hour ......but damn the game is calling me to solve some more murders. Might have to take a break and just Giv'er.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2011)

The music is awesome, I really like the episodic structure. I'm getting a lot of jumpy animation which sucks, but the game itself is great.


----------



## Edika (May 20, 2011)

Is this available for PC? In the release date it said only for PS3 and xbox360 so I didn't pay much attention afterwards. A couple of reviews and samples I've seen though has rekindled my interest!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 20, 2011)

The laggy framerate and 3 discs indicates that the 360 is at it's peak, next gen consoles must be just around the corner now.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 22, 2011)

My review with no spoilers:

Just completed it, managed to get 570 Gamerscore out of it so far.

I can safely say that it stands shoulder to shoulder with the likes of GTA IV, GTA: Vice City, Alan Wake and Red Dead Redemption. It earns it's stripes in all areas of merit and playing it you do get the feeling that after this, games will never be the same again.

The bar has been set now, and I think only GTA V will raise it.

It has the second best graphics ever seen in a third person game, Red Dead Redemption being in first place. Graphically the game doesn't start off great, but your jaw will be on the floor by the end of the game. A very smart move from Rockstar, who I sense were the brains of this operation. The last taste left in your mouth is a very pleasant one, and it's easy to see how that pays off. 

With Rockstar's involvement, the game benefits greatly from their expert execution of games, but they couldn't make it better or as good as a GTA title for obvious reasons. That said, the missions towards the end of the game do bring into question whether the missions beat the latter missions of GTA IV and I'm inclined to say they do, though something tells me that they won't be as good as the latter missions in GTA V.

The music is perfect throughout, paranoid and tense, adding to the dense atmosphere of each darkened scene, though much of the game is bright and colourful. Some parts of the score reminded me of the Donnie Darko score, other parts reminded me of 70s James Bond themes. 

It also has the best script ever written for a video game and a fantastic story that plays out at a perfect pace. Adult gamers will rejoice in how well the game is written and how good the voice acting is. It truly feels like playing a movie, and that's why it feels so revolutionary.

Praises sung, it's not without it's flaws. The cars don't handle all that great. I know that they are 1940s cars, but their handling just doesn't feel very realistic. That said, it never once bothered me and I did take great pleasure in tearing through 1940s L.A. at 80mph. The framerate is very laggy and the game is spread over 3 discs? Red Dead Redemption is held on one...

The game is also very linear, and while it's still the same chassis used for GTA IV and RDR, the missions are episodic and anything in between crops up while you're driving around trying your best to piece together cases, which is the worst possible time. I also found that it was obvious when interrogating whether suspects were telling the truth, but you had to guess between doubt and lie, which became irritating very quickly. However, there is a 'Free Roam' option which allows you to explore at your own pace.

I should stress that this game is absolutely _not_ intended to be played by those with short attention spans or those who just want to go around blowing things up. GTA veterans can still take control of any car they like and drive like a maniac, but there are consequences to your every action. 

I have a feeling that this is a delicious taste of what GTA V will be like, and I now feel like an 8 year old boy who knows what his present from Santa is going to be.

Based on what this game promised to be, I want to give it a 10 out of 10 for bringing truly original joy to the formula that the GTA games spread out over their last 4 games (RDR not counted of course) and for setting the standard so high. However, due to it's flaws I am forced to give it a 9, which reflects it's Metacritic score of 90, which I consider to be fair. I'll continue to play it and I may even update the score if I feel that's necessary.

I hope that discerning buyers find this review helpful, I can say safely that not since Red Dead Redemption have I felt that a game was worthy enough to warrant spending £40 on release date.

I eagerly await the first DLC package!


----------



## goth_fiend (May 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The laggy framerate and 3 discs indicates that the 360 is at it's peak, next gen consoles must be just around the corner now.



the actual reason for the 3 discs is the motionscan data used to capture all of actors performances, but we are close to next gen again, probably about 2-3 years out


----------



## HighGain510 (May 25, 2011)

I plan on getting this because it looks really interesting and I've seen a few friends posting about it on FB too, but I rarely buy games aside from FPS stuff when they are new so hopefully this one hits half price @ Amazon for a 1-day sale soon!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 25, 2011)

goth_fiend said:


> the actual reason for the 3 discs is the motionscan data used to capture all of actors performances, but we are close to next gen again, probably about 2-3 years out



Yeah makes sense, but I don't think the motion capture is that much of a step up from Red Dead Redemption. It's undoubtedly better, but even with 3 discs the frame rate is very laggy.

Dead Space 2 did come on 2 discs I guess...


----------



## goth_fiend (May 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah makes sense, but I don't think the motion capture is that much of a step up from Red Dead Redemption. It's undoubtedly better, but even with 3 discs the frame rate is very laggy.
> 
> Dead Space 2 did come on 2 discs I guess...



I have yet to notice any issues with the framerate, I do notice some inherent texture pop-in from distances, but that totally happens with sandbox games, red dead was a beautiful game to be sure but honestly the facial capture in la noire is in a whole other universe in terms of visual fidelity


----------



## Prydogga (May 26, 2011)

The acting and character modelling is somethins I've never seen a game excell so well at. I can instantly recognise actors that I know of without even hearing them speak.

So far the game has been fantastic, the overall ambience of the city, and the feeling of running chase sections or even just cruising to the next event is astounding. The attention to detail is something I haven't noticed many other developers attending to lately:

Clothing is all refined and detailed, there are moments where you can clearly see the layers of the character's attire being properly designed, not just a suit drawn onto a default skin.

When conducting searches for evidence you spend a lot of time looking at the ground, and at mundane objects, Rockstar have put much attention into all of the things you see, so that you don't have a bloody, sophisticated figure, with a blurry and ugly background.

Another thing I like a whole lot is the fact that speech has a consistent rhythm, in previous GTA games, Mass Effect and other back and forth speech based games lack. Sentences will be separated by gaps in time of a few seconds, in real life this would be frightfully awkward, but games seem to frequent this style, the same can't be said for LA Noire. Characters are frequently interrupted and they speak over each other, and it all feels like it was directed fluently. 

So far, the game has been practically flawless, my only guff is the utter disappointment I get when I accidentally choose the wrong option in an interview when I know I have the resources to get the right answer, and knowing I can't go back and rectify my wrong actions.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> The acting and character modelling is somethins I've never seen a game excell so well at. I can instantly recognise actors that I know of without even hearing them speak.
> 
> So far the game has been fantastic, the overall ambience of the city, and the feeling of running chase sections or even just cruising to the next event is astounding. The attention to detail is something I haven't noticed many other developers attending to lately:
> 
> ...



The speech is incredible compared to GTA IV right? No more "Niko, come work for me..." *4 second silence* "I don't think so Mr Bulgarin."

The Doubt/Lie thing is infuriating, the main flaw of the game.


----------



## yellowv (May 29, 2011)

I love the game. Haven't gotten to play it as much as I would like, but it is totally different than anything out there. Really makes you think and pay attention to everything. Best game for me in a while.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

I've just noticed that Pershing Square is almost identical to Central Park in GTA IV! Pershing Square is obviously smaller, but they seem to have used the same template. I was surprised to read reviews that said this game is nothing like GTA because it really is, the only difference is that you're cleaning up the mess rather than making it.


----------



## steve1 (May 29, 2011)

great game, i just wish there was more to do in the free roaming aspect of the game.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 1, 2011)

i rocked out on this over the weekend on disc 3 now but ya this game rocks. story is really good once you get into it too. definitely contender for game of the year. gonna be tough to pull it off with modern warfare 3, battlefield 3, duke nukem, and skyrim around the corner though. thats some super competition but honestly a very unique and fun game that very well could be best game of the year.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

goth_fiend said:


> I have yet to notice any issues with the framerate, I do notice some inherent texture pop-in from distances, but that totally happens with sandbox games, red dead was a beautiful game to be sure but honestly the facial capture in la noire is in a whole other universe in terms of visual fidelity




Are you playing on PS3? I found the 360 version has really bad framerate issues.

That video is awesome. When you see the real actors it's like


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah there is framerate chugging most noticeably when your driving. I forgot to mention that before but it's still a stellar game. I already bought the new Rockstar pass so I can get the additional add on cases. Just finished the "slip of the lip" case and the Car salesman part was pretty funny.

I was a little miffed at part of the ending because I missed the very 1st newspaper that gave a little more backstory. After I found it and watched the scene it made more sense to me. 

One thing that did kinda bug me is that there are only so many street crimes available per disc/case folder. But it makes sense that it was done this way because the cut scenes needed to be set up with your partner at the time. I don't like how if you even drive near the crime it will engage even if you don't want to do it.

I went and found all the cars, badges, newspapers, locations and film reels, LOL I need moar cases to do.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah it's surprising how integral the newspapers are to the storyline.


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Are you playing on PS3? I found the 360 version has really bad framerate issues.
> 
> That video is awesome. When you see the real actors it's like



Damn that looks really good!

I've always thought about going back to doing video game characters like this. They could do humans like they did with the early mortal kombat.
Real people. Just do what the characters would do. It would be way more realistic because of today's technology. Like Avatar.

Well what do you know?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2011)

The bulldozer section is so fucking stupid, makes it so hard to get a 5 star case


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok I beat it 

Who's got the DLC? I just downloaded the Rockstar pass which is 50% off all DLC which is fantastic value for money but it's for a limited time only so those looking to get the DLC episodes should purchase it now! $10 for PS3 or 800 Microsoft points. 

I think it's inevitable that we'll get a sequel and I think it's going to be fucking awesome. N.Y. Noire set in the 50s would be my first choice but S.F. Noire set in the 60s would be cool too as they could centre it around the Zodiac killer and that would work in the same way as The Black Dahlia case as it was never solved.

Having watched the King Kong remake today though, I'm _really_ hoping we get an N.Y. Noire pre-60s as it would be amazing. Think of GTA IV but set in the 50s, incredible! It would be compared endlessly to GTA IV so they probably won't go for it, but San Francisco Noire would be awesome too. I can't think of a game that's set there and as I said it has the same framework that they could work around. Can't wait.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

Going back to this I've been playing the DLC episodes and then adding them to the game to view it as a whole.

As a technical achievement this game is obviously a 10/10 but it has no replay value and is actually one hell of a chore to play which makes me think it's actually a 7/10.

Give me GTA V and then we'll talk Rockstar, just don't release another game in L.A.


----------



## sentagoda (Jun 23, 2011)

Im on Homicide desk. And till now the game is really boring. Not to give away any spoilers, i feel like its the same over and over again. I just want get trough this shit and trade it .


----------



## matt397 (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought once I got past the patrol desk and I got over the graphics it was excrutiatingly boring and as was said above me, I just wanted to get through it, finish it and trade it. I traded it in for Duke Nukem Forever, I am happy with this decision.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2011)

I didnt like it at all, I thought it was really boring. The game was really glitchy too, unforgivable.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 25, 2011)

I liked the game, It has a cool story to it.

I'm just downloading the DLC stuff now and will play through it over the next few days.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2011)

and now some comedy, (contains NSFW language)


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 27, 2011)

I absolutely loved the game. It's just way too damn short. I've got a platinum trophy of it, completed the game two times. 

Now im just slowly going through the DLC's. Don't want all the fun to end so soon. So far i've just played one (A Slip Of The Tongue, traffic case), and now im on a break. Gonna play the others soon... 

All this being said, i must add that i can't wait for whatever Rockstar games release next. I know there's this game called "Agent" ...but that's about it. RDR sequel could be cool...


----------



## matt397 (Jul 27, 2011)

Black_Sheep said:


> RDR sequel could be cool...




I bought that game as soon as it came out an I still play it to this day. most of the time just running around killing things 

That Agent game looks pretty cool, anything rockstar puts out is gold.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 27, 2011)

^ I agree about rockstar  

And I too, play RDR from time to time. Undead Nightmare is quite fun as well. There is supposd to be a new DLC to RDR soon. That's what i've heard. I just hope it's a DLC to the main game, and not the multiplayer...


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 26, 2012)

this game is AMAZING!

i played it at my friends house when it came out and thought it was boring and slow paced. however, he forced it on me. yes, it did start off a BIT slow. but after the first case, i was hooked! 

i'm about 40% through the game. but i'm loving the foreshadowing that leads to no where, new cases that come up, new twists they keep throwing at you.

i LOVE the cars you can drive around
and i LOVE the fashion in it too (i'm a very vintage-y guy)
i'm also loving the 'big-band-era' and the lindy-hop and what not
loving the environment as well.

one thing i DONT like about it is that you cant pull your gun out whenever you want. i can understand them not letting you pull your gun out in small areas, but why not when you're chasing a guy? it makes it really annoying to get that trophy for you shooting a warning shot. 

depending on how this game ends, i think i may have a new number one game, or maybe it'll be tied for the first place with Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater (3). 

eitherway, LOVE LOVE LOVE this game!


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 26, 2012)

I can almost guarantee that the ending will shit you to no end lol.

I made it to the last case of the homicide desk and haven't touched it since. It's not a bad game by any stretch of the imagination but I have no urge to finish the thing.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 26, 2012)

/\ oh, is this one of those things like 'gone baby gone' where the movie was amazing, but when it ended, all i wanted to do was curl up and ignore the world for a few days?


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 14, 2012)

boo!

i just finished the game yesterday. what an anti-climactic ending to such an awesome game. i think they were hitting their deadline so they just decided to end it like that. 

and what sucks is that i'm missing 5 more land marks to get that trophy
i'm missing 6 more cars to get that trophy
and i'm missing 5 more street crimes to get that trophy

unfortunetly the game wont let me pickup the cases and try getting those trophies like that. dont wanna play the game from start to get those trophies...


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 14, 2012)

You can go into free roam once you've finished the game, just go to the replay cases menu and select free roam from one of the files.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 14, 2012)

Stealth7 said:


> You can go into free roam once you've finished the game, just go to the replay cases menu and select free roam from one of the files.



i heard of that, but its not letting me. 
i picked the file, and a case, and now the only thing left for me to do (that the game is letting me do at least) is play the case again. not really any side quests for some odd reason...

unless i have to click on each and every case to see if i missed a side quest in it...then thats just stupid

and same goes for the guns. i used all the guns, including the flame thrower, but my counted kills was stuck at a certain number with only 4 guns...


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 15, 2012)

There should be a free roam option at the very bottom of the file you choose called "The Streets of LA".


----------

